
A really slick polymerJS based Overwatch UI proof-of-concept - ergo14
https://overwebs.ruph.in/main
======
Ruphin
Hi, I am the author of this site.

The project started out as a test to see if the web platform is powerful
enough to do complex interfaces like this. The entire site is built from the
ground up using (almost) no pre-existing libraries or frameworks, trying to
use platform native techniques as much as possible.

In the end I plan to document exactly what features were difficult (or
impossible) to implement, so we can get an idea of where the web platform
stands compared to custom rendering engines in terms of capabilities. So far I
must say I am surprised how close I can get to the real thing, showing how
powerful the modern web platform really is.

Disclaimer: This is a research project, so compatibility is nonexistent on the
priority list. I use whatever features are available in the specs, even though
most browsers do not implement them yet. At this time the latest version of
Chrome gives the best rendering results, and there are no guarantees other
browsers will work.

